# FS: 2016 Aire 156R, fully loaded -- SOLD



## mtdood (Dec 29, 2019)

I am selling a turn-key 2016 Aire 156R raft with a custom frame, dry boxes, oars, Bimini, cooler, and everything else you need to take your family on a day trip or a week long adventure. I am selling to upgrade to a larger boat for an upcoming trip. This has been used for three and a half seasons, but is in excellent shape and it has seven more years of no-fault warranty on the rubber (AIRE Warranty). The raft specs can be seen here: 156R Raft | AIRE.

It has been kept out of the sun, hasn't had any damage, it is cleaned after every trip, and it's ready to enjoy!!

-Frame = fully-loaded custom aluminum Recretech with two dry boxes, captain's floor, and captain's box
-Bimini = Western Sombrero 8' model that will keep you cool and dry on the river
-Cooler = Canyon Coolers Prospector 103 model that keeps ice for a week or more
-Oars = Sawyer square tops (main oars are 10' and backups are 9'6")
-Straps and misc accessories (including water guns) will be thrown in

$9,995 in Big Sky / Bozeman, MT


----------

